# Whitechapel Custom ESP 7 Strings? :)



## AlexWadeWC (May 21, 2010)

So I am beyond fucking stoked, with a big year ahead of us ESP is giving me, ben, and zach access to the ESP custom shop this year!! I'm like freaking out hahaha.

I believe I'm going to go for a 7 string tele, based loosely around my hero Stephen Carpenters custom tele 7.

These are the specs I'm thinking, any and all ideas are welcome, keep in mind I like clean and simple looking guitars, no fruity swirls or anything hahaha.

Neck-Thru-Body Construction
25.5" Scale
Alder Body
Maple Neck
Ebony Fingerboard
45mm Graphite Nut
Thin U Neck Contour
24 XJ Frets
Black Hardware
Black Sperzel Locking Tuners
Black Gotoh Fixed Flatmount Bridge
EMG 707 in the neck
EMG 81-7 in the bridge
3 way toggle
Finish: Dark Cherry Stain (so the woodgrain shows through) with a clear coat, matching neck and headstock coated as well
Black binding on the neck, headstock, and body.
Possibly a black pick guard, havent decided if i want a pick guard or not yet, though in true Tele fashion I should get one.... 

That about covers it i think!

Only bummer is once I place my order it could still take 8-12 months to get it  but that's ok, it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## baboisking (May 21, 2010)

i want one! sounds amazing!


----------



## Origin (May 21, 2010)

Jesus Christ! 

Now, I'm going to allow this...as long as you take pictures for us when it arrives.


----------



## BrainArt (May 21, 2010)

Dude, congrats on that!  I've seen in person the amazing work the ESP CS does, I'm sure you won't be disappointed. 

The specs sound so fucking sick. But I think you need a bright neon green and pink swirl.


----------



## I_infect (May 21, 2010)

What style headstock, tele or something different? flat body or archtop? Archtop tele might be killer, with a 3+4 headstock...


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (May 21, 2010)

I_infect said:


> What style headstock, tele or something different? flat body or archtop? Archtop tele might be killer, with a 3+4 headstock...



Archtop tele's always win, however 3+4 headstock on a Tele does not IMO. Never cared for a tele without an inline or reversed inline headstock.


----------



## dewy (May 21, 2010)

go cockstock


----------



## Rick (May 21, 2010)

So you ARE going with the Tele? Nice.


----------



## Jugulator (May 21, 2010)

You should get the wood sandblasted before it gets painted (like this] and go for the pickguard...that would look awsome.


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (May 21, 2010)

Congrats! I'd say go with no pickguard, let the beauty of the wood top show over the entire guitar.


----------



## ittoa666 (May 21, 2010)

dewy said:


> go cockstock


----------



## Empryrean (May 21, 2010)

goodnews everywhere I look congrats on the access Alex! Ben and Zack should join ss.org to post their specs too!


----------



## leonardo7 (May 21, 2010)

That's going to be suuuuuch a sick guitar! That's like one of the only guitars that a pickguard might work well on. So your really diggin the alder sound huh? I don't like the tone of my stef b7 which is alder through my mesa all too much but through my engl its a great tone wood and since engl is more than less kinda like the 5150, you must dig it cause you play an amp that supports alder well. Sounds like the perfect color too. My opinion don't mean caca but I approve! This will be an epic cs esp! You might be surprised how fast they finish it too. Id bet it won't take longer than 8 months. Stephen will be jealous


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 21, 2010)

That sounds like a pretty killer guitar, maybe you could get an ash veneer on the top for some wild grain to look at


----------



## evilmnky204 (May 21, 2010)

this may seem odd, and i assure you, i'm really not a scale snob, but i know you guys use massive strings (i heard a .70 for the low A), so why not go with an extended scale. too used to the larger strings? killer choices though, my main sixer has an alder body and a maple neck as well, and it just sounds so amazing. one of the most crystal clear guitars i've ever played. also, fucking sweet to the tele design, always thought they are an excellent shape.


----------



## IDLE (May 22, 2010)

I think you are going to need a pick guard to really get that tele look but they can always be added later. I would recommend at least trying the blackouts if you haven't already too mostly because then you don't have to use the EMG routes. But if you really like them then .



D-EJ915 said:


> That sounds like a pretty killer guitar, maybe you could get an ash veneer on the top for some wild grain to look at



+1 to an ash top


----------



## powergroover (May 22, 2010)

45mm nut for a sevenstring ?? did you really meant that, aren't they usually 48 or 49 mm?

just about time for esp to do this, you guys really deserves a custom,congrats


----------



## Leuchty (May 22, 2010)

No Inlays 

45mm nut  

Tele?  with reverse ESP pointed headstock?


----------



## Sullen (May 22, 2010)

Just an opinion, try the set-thru construction, that way the Alder will play a bigger role in the tone...


----------



## vhmetalx (May 22, 2010)

i call buying it off you when you dont want it!


----------



## cow 7 sig (May 22, 2010)

CYBERSYN said:


> No Inlays
> 
> 45mm nut
> 
> Tele?  with reverse ESP pointed headstock?



THIS
congrats Alex,cant wait to see this puppy


----------



## harvested (May 22, 2010)

Congrats on your Custom Shop ... that's really good news for you guys... 
but why only 45mm for the nut?? do you like it more than Stefs 47mm ??? I know that you guys use also the new ESP Horizon 7 wich has a 45mm according to the site.. 
why do you like it more?? could you expand on that subject???

the reason I;m asking is beacuse my 7 string has a 45mm nut and I tend to like a wider neck.. 
thanks and congratulation...again


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 22, 2010)

Dude sweet! You deserve this. Sounds like a sweet custom, though I'm suprised you haven't gone for a 27" scale.

Also +1 on a sandblasted finish.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 22, 2010)

I'd buy it if it were a Sig model, sexy. I'd be a meshuggah whore as well and make it a black stain though


----------



## sicstynine (May 22, 2010)

congrats to you and the guys!

8-12 months waiting for your own custom? who cares! it pays.


----------



## Marcus (May 22, 2010)

Any word from Ben and Zach about what they're considering?


----------



## AHelm (May 22, 2010)

LTD Alex Wade signature tele would be sweet for poor people like me


----------



## Necky379 (May 22, 2010)

yeah maybe this will make esp consider releasing a tele 7. congrats on the guitar though, cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Harry (May 22, 2010)

Congrats man, this is awesome news!


----------



## Triple7 (May 22, 2010)

Congratulations dude, that sounds like it's going to be sick. I think since it's a Tele you have to do the pickguard, it will look so sexy.


----------



## richcastle66 (May 22, 2010)

oh man thats gonna be fuckin awesome. too bad you wont have it for warped


----------



## behemoth91 (May 22, 2010)

just a suggestion but how bout a gibraltor custom bridge? everything else is beast thought man. simple and to the point.


----------



## zimbloth (May 22, 2010)

I would go with Swamp Ash over Alder. I get a lot of G&L USA teles here at my shop, and I always like the way the ash ones sound more than the alder ones. The alder ones sound great too but Ash seems to have a more complex tone to it with a bit more chunk and throaty mids to it (while still having a snappy top end).

Then again if you're using actives it probably won't make much of a difference.

Congrats dude, exciting times 

*EDIT: Here are a few examples of G&L teles w/ ebony boards that I've ordered, perhaps for some inspiration: Would be sick as 7-strings *


----------



## CloudAC (May 22, 2010)

Congrats on the CS, sounds like a brutal guitar

I saw you guys at Inverness in March, you guys were damn awesome!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 22, 2010)

I'll vouch about swamp ash, get it instead of alder man!


----------



## matty2fatty (May 23, 2010)

congrats, and the new track sounds awesome, can't wait for the new album


----------



## ittoa666 (May 23, 2010)

zimbloth said:


>



 I just found my new favorite tele.


----------



## simonXsludge (May 23, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I believe I'm going to go for a 7 string tele, based loosely around my hero Stephen Carpenters custom tele 7.


that's all i needed to know to be sure it's gonna be awesome. i'd take that carpenter tele over pretty much everything else.

congrats, dude.


----------



## budda (May 23, 2010)

Get a burl maple top on that bad boy


----------



## Malacoda (May 23, 2010)

I would say no pickguard, but everything else sounds awesome.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 23, 2010)

as suggested, i would do an ash top/veneer, just for the pretty. also, i would do a teeny bit longer scale. 26" or 26,5" maybe. just because


----------



## behemoth91 (May 23, 2010)

yea id say swamp ash, no pickgaurd and a gibraltor custom bridge with a slightly longer scale as well.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 24, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys!

The headstock will be like Stephens, it's on ESP's "Vintage" series, their Strat copy basically. It's inline and looks nice and classy with the tele body.

I chose the 45mm nut because yes 47 is typical for a 7 string, but our Horizon NT-7s have a 45mm nut and I told them i basically want that exact same neck on this tele because it feels so awesome to me, especially because I have small hands.

what is this ash top/veneer you speak of? could you maybe show some examples? I want it to have a very black machine type of look in how it is stained but the wood grain shows.

I'm still on the edge on if i should just leave the stain with no finish or to clear coat it. I like the uncoated look more like black machines but coating it will make cleaning alot easier and less to worry about, which plays a big factor since i'm on the road playing every night. Sweat and grime will just wipe right off.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 24, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Any word from Ben and Zach about what they're considering?



Zach is going for a 7 string eclipse and I think Ben is shooting for a kind of PRS copy 7 string


----------



## schecter007 (May 24, 2010)

Fuck dude, congrats! Can't wait to see it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 24, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Zach is going for a 7 string eclipse and I think Ben is shooting for a kind of PRS copy 7 string


 
For the PRS copy, would that be similar to the Potbelly look?







 Either way, it's gonna be sick. Congrats on all three of you guys.


----------



## mikernaut (May 24, 2010)

Congrats on the endorsement!

Hah... you should go for the ultimate Carpenter guitar. A pink and purple camo Tele 

..and being the owner of a few ESP CS's your gonna love them. Great quality stuff. 







What about a Tele in the "Mariner" finish ? I think that would look awazing too. (this ones not mine but damn do I want something in that finish)


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2010)

That pink urban camo SC still gets me.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 24, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Thanks for the input guys!
> 
> The headstock will be like Stephens, it's on ESP's "Vintage" series, their Strat copy basically. It's inline and looks nice and classy with the tele body.
> 
> ...



ash on a blackmachine:





alder is very grainless most of the time, it´s very evenly bright with no real patterns or anything interesting. ash looks fucking awesome, so it´d be a real nice addition. i´d go for an all ash body too, personally, or as zimbloth said, swamp ash, but that´s up to you. visually, ash is more attractive anyways, so using it as a veneer or top on the guitar would be sweet 






not really a good example, as it´s not the nicest piece of ash, and it´s a very dark finish and stuff, but you get the idea! 






mmmm... aaaaash!


----------



## Rick (May 24, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I think Ben is shooting for a kind of PRS copy 7 string



Yummmaaaayyyyy.


----------



## harvested (May 24, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Zach is going for a 7 string eclipse and I think Ben is shooting for a kind of PRS copy 7 string



Thank you for the explanations 

damn, you guys are lucky..I've been dreaming for a 7-string Eclipse and a 7-string PRS ...damn... pretty good choices..

hope to see you soon in eastern Europe... \m/


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 24, 2010)

this whole body was ash, compression makes it look bad lol






















I love ash


----------



## BlindingLight7 (May 24, 2010)

Ash ftw.


----------



## thefool (May 24, 2010)

thats freakin awesome i love stephen carpenters custom tele 7, i can't wait to see yours


----------



## IDLE (May 24, 2010)

Ash can look really understated too like this, depending on how it's dyed. Personally I like the burst edges too. It's a really beautiful wood without being too in your face like figured maple.


----------



## mat091285 (May 25, 2010)

looks so hot!


----------



## vhmetalx (May 25, 2010)

mat091285 said:


> looks so hot!


 hell yeah it does! i like that headstock too.
So Alex, are you going to do an actual neck pickup or a middle? and i would say do alder with an ash top with the clear coat. thats just my  though.
also, are you going to get the saw like Gabe anywhere on you're guitar? Or make it all "Whitechapeled" out (example, the HEX-7 but with whitechapel everywhere?)


----------



## JohnIce (May 25, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> I'm still on the edge on if i should just leave the stain with no finish or to clear coat it. I like the uncoated look more like black machines but coating it will make cleaning alot easier and less to worry about, which plays a big factor since i'm on the road playing every night. Sweat and grime will just wipe right off.


 
You could also go for something like this, if you like the natural, uncoated look (and since we're on the subject of ash):






Or 0:45 in this video:


----------



## EliNoPants (May 25, 2010)

dude, that sounds like a guitar i would buy the fuck out of (though i'm all about extended scales personally, for a tele, i would totally make an exception), you should point out to ESP that an LTD version would be pretty sweet for people like me who can't afford their custom shop


----------



## mikernaut (May 26, 2010)

here's some video Pron of a newly made T7



!


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 27, 2010)

Yeah i'm definitely probably gonna go with Ash.

What are the differences between ash and swamp ash and also how does ash as a whole compare to alder?


----------



## IDLE (May 27, 2010)

Hard ash and swamp ash are way different. Hard ash sounds more like maple, but accentuates different frequencies than maple in the high mids. It would sound similar to alder but more ballsy and less smooth. Swamp ash on a neck thru I really have no idea how it woulds sound. Probably great, but I don't like making statements about something I've never tried.

Wait are you talking body wings or just the top? Because that would change things.


----------



## dewy (May 27, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah i'm definitely probably gonna go with Ash.
> 
> What are the differences between ash and swamp ash and also how does ash as a whole compare to alder?



according to warmoth



> We have two very different types of Ash: Northern Hard Ash and Swamp Ash (Southern Soft Ash).
> 
> Northern Hard Ash is very hard, heavy and dense. A Strat® body will normally weigh 5 lbs. and up. Its density contributes to a bright tone and a long sustain which makes it very popular. Its color is creamy, but it also tends to have heartwood featuring pink to brown tints. The grain pores are open and it takes a lot of finish to fill them up.
> 
> Swamp Ash is a prized wood for many reasons. It is a fairly light weight wood which makes it easily distinguishable from Hard Ash. A Strat® body will normally weigh under 5 lbs. Many of the 50's Fenders were made of Swamp Ash. The grain is open and the color is creamy. This wood is a very nice choice for clear finishes. Swamp Ash is our second most popular wood. It is a very musical wood offering a very nice balance of brightness and warmth with a lot of "pop".


----------



## ittoa666 (May 27, 2010)

I have the strange feeling that the finished guitar is gonna look sweet.


----------



## Daemon (May 27, 2010)

Omfg it could be amazing !
Need pics =P


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 27, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> Yeah i'm definitely probably gonna go with Ash.
> 
> What are the differences between ash and swamp ash and also how does ash as a whole compare to alder?


notes seem to "snap" and "pop" more on Ash compared to Alder. You might want to stop by a guitar store and see if there are any Fenders made of Ash to check out the difference


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 27, 2010)

I've had a '52 RI Fender Telecaster and an LTD Surveyor-405 bass, both made of ash. The Tele being regular ash, and the Surveyor being swamp ash,
I loved the way they both sounded, but I'd have to say, if I were using them both in a metal band, I'd take the swamp ash because the low end is more full-sounding, and the over-all tone, a bit more complex. Like mentioned, notes have a distinct "snap" to them, so it's a very articulate and responsive wood. Having the Surveyor tuned down to G, I know that it'll also handle the lows very well. The bottom end response is nice and warm, but that snap is still present, so each note is kept very audible and well-articulated. The maple fretboard certainly had a hand in keeping the notes well-defined and snappy, but your ebony board will do the same.

That said, congrats on getting CS access, I've been GASsing super hard for a 7 string tele for years, I can't wait to see the finished product 

Oh, and (wishful thinking ) try to get ESP/LTD to make a Whitechapel sig tele7 and eclipse for the rest of us


----------



## natspotats (May 27, 2010)

i wish this guitar would be ready by warped tour in washington, i would so love to see these beasts live


----------



## leonardo7 (May 27, 2010)

Not directed at Alex but also at everyone who has been recommending Ash. Whats wrong with good ol Mahogany? I find it to be the most superior tone wood for Metal.


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 28, 2010)

leonardo7 said:


> Not directed at Alex but also at everyone who has been recommending Ash. Whats wrong with good ol Mahogany? I find it to be the most superior tone wood for Metal.


Everyone has their own tastes . I tend to learn towards ash more than mahogany because of the punch it gives. No other tonewood gives that same signature pop as ash and I absolutely love it.


----------



## leonardo7 (May 28, 2010)

I guess the mahogany guys just havent spoken out. Ash certainly has a beautiful grain to it. I have an Ash Loomis hardtail and that thing is monsterous but at band practice it didnt have the mids I wanted. It didnt cut through. But then again, neither did the Hellraiser I tried at practice once. Maybe its the 707. Im going to swap out the 707 bridge for an 81-7 and see if that helps it a bit. Im definitely keeping the 707 in the neck. Ive never heard such sweet sweet highs as a 707 in the neck on an Ash body. It just sparkles with such crystal clear highs and really stands out. It definitely has thunderous lows too as Im sure everyone who has a Loomis knows. To me Alder is great and has a sort of neutral tone with a slight top end sizzle, very open and clear. Ash has thunderous lows and screaming highs but you really need to crank the mids on the amp for it to cut IMO and mahogany has a warmer fuller tone all around and can get muddy at times but certainly has that prominent cutting low end which I like. Ash is definitely the most boomy of them but it does have a snap that balances it out perfectly and I simply cant say enough for the highs it produces for leads. Im actually real curious now what maple neck thru with Ash wings would sound like.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the awesome input dudes!

I think im going to go for a maple neck through with swamp ash wings. or maybe a swamp ash neck and wings? is that very common?


----------



## XeoFLCL (May 28, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> thanks for the awesome input dudes!
> 
> I think im going to go for a maple neck through with swamp ash wings. or maybe a swamp ash neck and wings? is that very common?


I've never heard of a swamp ash neck.. I'm not sure if it'd even be stable enough but if it is, that'd be a rather neat idea. It'd definitely need to be filled at least and likely clearcoated as the ash grain with an unfilled grain would make the neck feel very uncomfortable .



leonardo7 said:


> I guess the mahogany guys just havent spoken out. Ash certainly has a beautiful grain to it. I have an Ash Loomis hardtail and that thing is monsterous but at band practice it didnt have the mids I wanted. It didnt cut through. But then again, neither did the Hellraiser I tried at practice once. Maybe its the 707. Im going to swap out the 707 bridge for an 81-7 and see if that helps it a bit. Im definitely keeping the 707 in the neck. Ive never heard such sweet sweet highs as a 707 in the neck on an Ash body. It just sparkles with such crystal clear highs and really stands out. It definitely has thunderous lows too as Im sure everyone who has a Loomis knows. To me Alder is great and has a sort of neutral tone with a slight top end sizzle, very open and clear. Ash has thunderous lows and screaming highs but you really need to crank the mids on the amp for it to cut IMO and mahogany has a warmer fuller tone all around and can get muddy at times but certainly has that prominent cutting low end which I like. Ash is definitely the most boomy of them but it does have a snap that balances it out perfectly and I simply cant say enough for the highs it produces for leads. Im actually real curious now what maple neck thru with Ash wings would sound like.


Strange, I've never had problems with mid cut on my '99 ash C7 but then again I have a D-Sonic 7 in it AND I'm playing through a valveking 100 (which is a very low-mid focused amp) AND I typically boost it slightly  so that might be why.


----------



## behemoth91 (May 28, 2010)

quick kinda off topic question. Alex you like emgs alot so why dont you give a try the emg-x series? COW is using them and his tone is epic. Maybe you might like em. Just a question.


----------



## Deadfall (May 28, 2010)

Damn brothers....I missed the part where telecaster style bodies became metal.Each to his own and all but somewhere,Waylon Jennings is rolling over in his grave.


----------



## Necrophagist777 (May 28, 2010)

Deadfall said:


> Damn brothers....I missed the part where telecaster style bodies became metal.Each to his own and all but somewhere,Waylon Jennings is rolling over in his grave.



Telecasters maybe aren't metal but it's an awesome/my favorite guitar shape. And tele 7's are as epic as Kratos.


----------



## metalvince333 (May 28, 2010)

I'd get a 7string tele for DAMMMNNN sure especially if its an ash body. You should only stain the top and headstock and add some white or black binding around the body and neck. 

Someone really has to start doing mockups here!


----------



## Sullen (May 29, 2010)

Also (sorry if I'm late) Swamp Ash is less consistent and less stable tonally from piece to piece than Hard Ash but it looks nicer in a natural finish. Not saying Swamp Ash is bad in any way, it's only a matter of taste. Hard Ash is more dense thus a little brighter... I kind of repeated the Warmoth description posted above, right? XD


----------



## ShredNChunk (Jun 1, 2010)

All i'd like to know, is why you want 25.5" scale?

And on another note, the tele shape is really growing on me, especially since the white Jim Root one came out, even though i dont really listen to Slipknot. Its just teh sex.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 1, 2010)

Sullen said:


> Also (sorry if I'm late) Swamp Ash is less consistent and less stable tonally from piece to piece than Hard Ash but it looks nicer in a natural finish. Not saying Swamp Ash is bad in any way, it's only a matter of taste. Hard Ash is more dense thus a little brighter... I kind of repeated the Warmoth description posted above, right? XD



Very true. The quality of swamp ash can really vary from piece to piece, but being a high-caliber custom shop, I'm sure the guys at ESP know how to pick their pieces.


----------



## IDLE (Jun 3, 2010)

AlexWadeWC said:


> thanks for the awesome input dudes!
> 
> I think im going to go for a maple neck through with swamp ash wings. or maybe a swamp ash neck and wings? is that very common?



Ash for a neck could probably be done if it were hard ash and a 3 or more piece. I've seen a few on basses but it's definitely a rare choice. I wouldn't feel very confident about knowing how it would sound or it's longterm stability. If it were my guitar I would chose either a maple set neck with ash body or a maple neck thru with ash wings.

But if you like the neck thru sound that's probably the best bet. Although I have an ESP custom that is a set neck and it has a heal that's pretty much the same as my STEF B7 so playability wise they are about the same.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Nov 8, 2010)

My only opinion would be alder may be a bit too round for what you guys do. Swamp ash might be a better choice to get more snap


----------



## Itsmychapel (Jun 12, 2011)

havent seen much talk on this for a while. Have you guys gotten these bad boys yet?


----------



## killertone (Jun 12, 2011)

AlexWadeWC said:


> So I am beyond fucking stoked, with a big year ahead of us ESP is giving me, ben, and zach access to the ESP custom shop this year!! I'm like freaking out hahaha.
> 
> I believe I'm going to go for a 7 string tele, based loosely around my hero Stephen Carpenters custom tele 7.
> 
> ...



Congrats on that! 

I would go with a Swamp Ash body, though. Looks way better with a trans finish. SA is also killer for 7 string guitars tonally. Really thick and tight low end with that wood.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 12, 2011)

I just want to say that nothing touches an ESP Custom. That's not to say that nothing is of the same quality, but they're simply not comparable to anything else, and couldn't be of better quality. Good for you, man.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2011)

I saw this thread bumped and my heart jumped. Son I am disappoint.


----------



## engage757 (Jun 12, 2011)

definitely. I was really bummed to not see this guitar...


----------



## Edika (Jun 12, 2011)

Can't wait to see it. I would love to get an ESP custom. I must find a well payed job!!


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 12, 2011)

27 > 25.5 inch.
I'm loving the ash wings with the maple neck thru, and ebony board. Have you tried EMG X's?


----------



## theicon2125 (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats on getting a signature. BTW, cant wait to see you guys in Omaha next month


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 13, 2011)

Perhaps a hard ash body with soft ash top in the dark cherry stain would be the best of both.


----------



## Rick (Jun 13, 2011)

theicon2125 said:


> Congrats on getting a signature. BTW, cant wait to see you guys in Omaha next month



I think he's getting his own personal custom, not a signature guitar.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jun 13, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> 27 > 25.5 inch.



Are you saying 27 inch scale is longer than 25.5 inch, or 27 inch scale is "better" than 25.5 inch? Because one statement is true, and the other is false.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jun 13, 2011)

Not a big fan of the tele but I know you'll make it work! Can't wait to see it! maybe get one of the album arts as a graphic? that'd be pretty sweet


----------



## thatguy5557123 (Jun 13, 2011)

I'd say go emg x's, and switch to gold hardware, sleeker then black and just as brutal if I do say so myself. Congratulations to you guy's you deserve it!!


----------



## sell2792 (Jun 13, 2011)

Gold on red is sexy, and personally if I had the option for a 7 I would always take 27 over 25. It'd be really awesome if ESP released some new artist signature models at Summer NAMM... I heard something about Buzz from Unearth getting one.


----------

